# On the food shelves



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Is it just me, a friend pointed out that the shelves in stores today aren't stocked all the way to the back of the shelf. So the last time I went to my Fry's store and Walmart, I found the goodies are nicely lined up across the front but are only 2 deep. I found this in every aisle I looked but for the soda, water shelves and most of the dairy shelves. But the water shelves have been pretty much depleted the last to time a picked up gallons of water. The first time, I got the last 5 gallons and two days ago, I took 8 and there wee only 8 left. The meat dept. seemed a bit low on stock, but I can understand not wanting to have meats hanging around for more than a day. Is this a new way to stock without spending and keeping as much on hand in back stock, not that most stores have back stock anymore. 
So I am very curious, does/has anyone else noticed this in other chain stores?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, I've noticed. I believe it's called "JITI", or Just In Time Inventory. It saves the stores money by keeping fewer items in stock. Most of the inventory today is in train boxcars and delivery trucks on the road, especially fresh produce.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

After I posted this, I wondered if it might have to do with that and also the idea of easier rotation of stock by the clerks reloading the shelf. Boy are people going to be surprised when they run to the store to stock up when the SHTF.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes, they rely on more frequent deliveries, and do not hold nearly as much on hand. So yes, if/when the masses rush the stores to try to get a months worth of whatever crap they think they need, they will be out of luck.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Kahr hit it.
It's a more efficient way to manage stock.
Once you develop a pattern of sale for a product, it is wasteful to have it sitting in the back room taking up space, going bad, and not being sold.
To keep products as fresh as possible, and with as little cost or waste as possible, they only order what they anticipate they will need between deliveries.
This is a problem when unexpected spikes happen, like the rush in Florida before a storm.
Good managers anticipate these things when they can be anticipated. You can't always get it right though.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Yup It's been SOP for a couple years at most store in my town of 8K


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It also keeps the older cans and what not from be shoved into the back and expiring before selling.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

No Kidding, local puts out a flier for 98 cent p-nut butter, none left on the shelf! Have a sale, then not be able to meet demand?? Takes me to the thread about Florida and Walmart shelves cut clear. Maybe they think we will come back the next day, Not!! I work in manufacturing, JIT, Just in time. Doesn't work out so well when trucks can't drive down the road.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> No Kidding, local puts out a flier for 98 cent p-nut butter, none left on the shelf! Have a sale, then not be able to meet demand?? Takes me to the thread about Florida and Walmart shelves cut clear. Maybe they think we will come back the next day, Not!!


I think these are underhanded tactics to affect their competitors that offer "price match".
The original store runs an ad, stocks very little, and subtly informs their customers that Walmart offers price match.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

paraquack said:


> But the water shelves have been pretty much depleted the last to time a picked up gallons of water. The first time, I got the last 5 gallons and two days ago, I took 8 and there wee only 8 left.


Hmmm quack... you're buying bottled water? Do you know what hose it comes out of?

*Rancher*


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My water tastes like do-do. We have a reverse osmosis system but it takes all the necessary minerals out of the water. We use it for cooking, ice tea, etc. but for drinking water only, yes, we buy "spring water". The stuff we buy comes in super HD high density PE bottles. I have saved some for filling if I have to bug out and try to keep 3 days of water on the shelf for grab and go.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Is it just me, a friend pointed out that the shelves in stores today aren't stocked all the way to the back of the shelf. So the last time I went to my Fry's store and Walmart, I found the goodies are nicely lined up across the front but are only 2 deep. I found this in every aisle I looked but for the soda, water shelves and most of the dairy shelves. But the water shelves have been pretty much depleted the last to time a picked up gallons of water. The first time, I got the last 5 gallons and two days ago, I took 8 and there wee only 8 left. The meat dept. seemed a bit low on stock, but I can understand not wanting to have meats hanging around for more than a day. Is this a new way to stock without spending and keeping as much on hand in back stock, not that most stores have back stock anymore.
> So I am very curious, does/has anyone else noticed this in other chain stores?


Everything in a store is there for a purpose. The music, the size of shopping carts, the lighting, product placement, and the amount of items put on the shelves. Each place is different but when I stock our floor I take note of what is moving slowly. Then I pull half of the product off the shelf and take it to the cooler and then we make announcements for those specific slow moving items. Those announcements that you don't pay attention too subconsciencely introduce options into your mind. We lay eggs in your brains every time you shop!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

OctopusPrime said:


> Everything in a store is there for a purpose. The music, the size of shopping carts, the lighting, product placement, and the amount of items put on the shelves. Each place is different but when I stock our floor I take note of what is moving slowly. Then I pull half of the product off the shelf and take it to the cooler and then we make announcements for those specific slow moving items. Those announcements that you don't pay attention too subconsciencely introduce options into your mind. We lay eggs in your brains every time you shop!


I would be happy if these stores would make sure their checkout scanners show the correct price on the items I buy. I catch mistakes ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Shelf space in most retail outlets is always at a premium. If reducing inventory and adopting a just in time mindset, one might expect them to give each item less horizontal display space and carry more different items. Reducing the depth of the displays makes little sense to me.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah the stores near here are like that and most people have no idea. The HMART seems to have more fresh stuff stocked and more dry goods but its all in Korean and you can't read most of the labels. Publix is like 3-4 rows deep. I would check the back first because the shelves will be cleaned out in hours.


----------

